

Arnold describes working on his "startup" with a "dayjob". - atldev
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jf6HDw6vQo

======
atldev
"Here's the goal, and whatever it takes to get﻿ there, I will do!" Good
motivation for the week in a 12 min video.

